# Jackson vs. Wavesport vs. Liquid Logic



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

I love my remix, the outfitting is super comfortable, its stable in all water, its fast and tracks well but isnt hard to turn, I Love it.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*all three are good choices*

All three work

Test out all three and select the one that feels best for your style of paddling.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Agreed, all 3 are good options. See if one fits you better and that might be your answer.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

For performance stick with Wave Sport or Jackson. The Diesel being the more aggressive. The Hero has the Fun hull, but more forgiving sidewalls and volume.


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

All three are great boats. I owned a first generation diesel for 4+ years and was very happy with it. After many trips and many hundreds of miles the boat cracked and I bought a Remix to replace it. I must say I like the Remix even more, once I got use to the more rounded dimensions of the boat. It is with-out a doubt the most comfortable boat I've ever sat in (I have many 20 mile+ days in it). Build quality is top notch. I've been using the boat for overnight trips, class 4 to 4+ rivers and creeks and found it excells at all three


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't be silly. All three aren't awesome. If you aren't in a Jackson, your boof is gay.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

All good. Try'em out and decide for yourself. Also look at the Fluid Detox (if it comes out by the time you buy your boat).


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

''Just boof it'' Jackson kayaks baby 2011. All seriousness now! I suggest the lazyboy that is the remix! I know of one creeker who couldnt figure out the clutch roll but their consensus was digity dope for the boat


----------

